# Icon für Webseiten einbinden?



## XpenderOne (20. April 2004)

Ich möchte für meine Webseite ein Icon einbinden. So dass, wenn ich aus der Adresszeile das Symbol in die Taskleiste ziehe(Verknüpfung erstellen) mein eigenes Icon dargestellt wird und nicht das vom IE Symbol, Mozilla, Symbol ect. angezeigt wird. 

Ich habe es bereits mit der Zeile 

<head>
<link rel="icon" href="http://www.favicon.de/favicon.ico" type="image/ico">
</head>

probiert, leider kein Erfolg! Wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie es so Sicher wie  möglich funktioniert und wenn evt  auch Browser kompatibel ist, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich...

Gruß M...


----------



## xxenon (20. April 2004)

suchen!

hatten wir sicher schon an die 100 mal


regards...


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. April 2004)

Die Seite heißt: TUTORIALS.de.
Und was findet sich unter unseren Tutorials? GENAU:
Ein Tutorial zum Thema FAVICONS und diverse Links/Verweise.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=40

Irgendwann werden die Admins die Tutorials-Webseite nur mit einem Suchen-Button ausstatten und alles andere verschwinden lassen, nur damit endlich mal jemand die Suche bequemt und nicht zum tausendsten Mal eine längst beantwortete Frage stellt.

Sorry, ist nicht gegen Dich XpenderOne, aber das passiert so oft, das man sich schon ärgert! (und zu recht).

 

Hoffe der Link hilft Dir! Und das nächste mal: BITTE die Suche benutzen, Danke!


----------

